# RRA Triggers



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone running a Rock River Arms trigger in their AR platforms, specifically the varmint trigger? These are less than half the price of a Geiselle and most reviews I have found are primarily positive. This will be installed in my M&P10 which is primarily used for hunting. I think a better trigger will improve my accuracy tremendously. The factory trigger seems like I'm squeezing it for days before it finally fires.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The only correct answer for an AR trigger question is Geissele. Save your pennies and get the real deal.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Before you go to the expense. I am not sure what pull those triggers get down to, but a lot of them go down only to about 4#. I got my mil spec 6+ lb trigger on my ar down to 4# with the $10.95 JP ENTERPRISES spring set. Get em at Midway. You might want to try that first, and save some money.

A better trigger, in my opinion, is the single best thing one can do for accuracy in a rifle, or pistol for that matter.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jungle_Jim said:


> The only correct answer for an AR trigger question is Geissele. Save your pennies and get the real deal.


I don't have to save my pennies. I just don't see the point in spending 2.5x the money on something because of the name. What makes a Geiselle so much better than everything else out there? What makes one 3.5# trigger so much better than another 3.5# trigger? I'm not trying to be an ***, I just have never had the opportunity to try out different triggers to know if there is indeed a real difference.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

RRA - $120 shipped, Looks like they may have a promo going on for 10% off.

Geissele - $187 shipped with coupon code 10off

http://tradingplacepawn.com/geissele-super-semi-automatic-enhanced-ssa-e.html use coupon code 10off

Some info here:

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=3&f=12&t=613330

and here:

http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?68935-Geissele-SSA-E-or-RRA-2-stage

Lots of opinions out there. I run an SSA-E and I absolutely love it. It is a wonderful trigger.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> I don't have to save my pennies. I just don't see the point in spending 2.5x the money on something because of the name. What makes a Geiselle so much better than everything else out there? What makes one 3.5# trigger so much better than another 3.5# trigger? I'm not trying to be an ***, I just have never had the opportunity to try out different triggers to know if there is indeed a real difference.


I don't know how to say it other than they are absolutely great, reliable well built triggers that deliver so much more than 3.5 lb. pull. I have used nearly every kind out there including spring kits etc... That stuff does nor equate to smooth as glass take up and and crisp break. The parts all of the highest quality. You should go watch his video and see what his background is all about and how he came to make his triggers.

I have several ARs that are all used for both serious high round count training and playing at the range. They all had other triggers, they now have Geissele. I don't care what you use but if you want the actual best trigger with the best performance and reliablity get a Geissele.

I don't know what you are comparing to Geissele that is 2.5x less than it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a RR Operator with the two stage trigger. I find it to be an acceptable trigger for all purposes that I have for the rifle. Steel targets to 300 yds and pig hunting and plinking. I have a 4 MOA red dot and it will easily shoot less than 2" at 100 yds off of the bench. IMO, the only need for a better trigger is if one that is on there doesn't meet your standards. I shot a DPMS AR-10 the other day that had a gorilla trigger, not acceptable to my standards. The two stage RRA trigger is for my purposes for that rifle. 

BTW, I have a Jewell on my Sendero 7 mag cause the factory did not meet my purpose for that rifle, I want to be able to shoot the eye out of a gnat at 700 yds with that thing.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

One of my best friends has a RR Operator. This past weekend I put in a Geissele SSA and got that horribly heavy and bulky carbine length rail and front sight/gas block off of it. They were replaced with a BCM KMR 15 inch rail and low pro gas block. It took one lb off the weight of the gun and added rail all the way to the FH. 
It is a super good handling gun now and it got rid of the 2 bad things on that gun, the rail and the gas block front sight combo. I'll try to post a pic later


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

i have a RRA 2-stage on my 6.5 Grendel and have never had an issue with it. I have found I prefer and shoot better with a 2 stage trigger. I have shot a geissele not sure on model (buddys ar) and cant see the price difference.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I don't know how to say it other than they are absolutely great, reliable well built triggers that deliver so much more than 3.5 lb. pull. I have used nearly every kind out there including spring kits etc... That stuff does nor equate to smooth as glass take up and and crisp break. The parts all of the highest quality. You should go watch his video and see what his background is all about and how he came to make his triggers.
> 
> I have several ARs that are all used for both serious high round count training and playing at the range. They all had other triggers, they now have Geissele. I don't care what you use but if you want the actual best trigger with the best performance and reliablity get a Geissele.
> 
> *I don't know what you are comparing to Geissele that is 2.5x less than it*.


I found the RRA trigger for $88 and the Geiselle's are running around $220.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

THE JAMMER said:


> Before you go to the expense. I am not sure what pull those triggers get down to, but a lot of them go down only to about 4#. I got my mil spec 6+ lb trigger on my ar down to 4# with the $10.95 JP ENTERPRISES spring set. Get em at Midway. You might want to try that first, and save some money.
> 
> A better trigger, in my opinion, is the single best thing one can do for accuracy in a rifle, or pistol for that matter.


add a alg trigger also


DIHLON said:


> I don't have to save my pennies. I just don't see the point in spending 2.5x the money on something because of the name. What makes a Geiselle so much better than everything else out there? What makes one 3.5# trigger so much better than another 3.5# trigger? I'm not trying to be an ***, I just have never had the opportunity to try out different triggers to know if there is indeed a real difference.


It's not just a name. I own 6 geiselle's and they are worth it. I'm contemplating selling them and going with AR Gold triggers though


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> I found the RRA trigger for $88 and the Geiselle's are running around $220.


Okay, I get my Geissele for $190.00 from my local guy.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

cajunautoxer said:


> add a alg trigger also
> 
> It's not just a name. I own 6 geiselle's and they are worth it. I'm contemplating selling them and going with *AR Gold triggers* though


I hear they are nice buy nobody can vouch for reliability. I want to see them pass some rigorous testing before I try them. I waited a long time on buying Geissele for the same reason.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I have an AR Gold trigger. Pretty sweet. Not cheap, but I'd buy another.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

They're really not even in the same ballpark. I've got a RR match 2-stage on a .204 ruger, and a Geissele Hi-speed DMR on my .308 (AR) The RR is good, but that Geissele will make your jaw drop. The RR is worth every bit of the money that it's worth and more, for sure, but don't even bother really comparing them.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> A better trigger, in my opinion, is the single best thing one can do for accuracy in a rifle, or pistol for that matter.


Carve that in stone sir. That is number 1 on my list as well. For me anyway, a better trigger gives the greatest amount of accuracy improvement out of all the things that can be done.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

RRA triggers aren't known for their longevity. They work good when they work but once that metal wears down you have a non functioning weapon. Its a pretty well documented issue.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

andre3k said:


> RRA triggers aren't known for their longevity. They work good when they work but once that metal wears down you have a non functioning weapon. Its a pretty well documented issue.


100% correct. It is difficult for me to explain this issue and it is not a problem for the guys that shoot a couple of mags per year. I have been shooting ARs seriously since the 80s and have found nothing as reliable and as sweet as a Geissele.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

andre3k said:


> RRA triggers aren't known for their longevity. They work good when they work but once that metal wears down you have a non functioning weapon. Its a pretty well documented issue.


That use to be true but I think they fixed that issue now


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Jungle_Jim said:


> 100% correct. It is difficult for me to explain this issue and it is not a problem for the guys that shoot a couple of mags per year. I have been shooting ARs seriously since the 80s and have found nothing as reliable and as sweet as a Geissele.


Pretty much my point exactly. If you shoot 10k rounds a month, then your need for a top shelf trigger might exist. If you won't shoot 1k rounds a year then maybe not.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have both. One RRA national match, eight Geiselle SD-E. 

I can tell the difference. 

NM is a good trigger. SD-E is better in my opinion. YMMV


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*I hear they are nice buy nobody can vouch for reliability.*

Huh? People are winning matches with them. 100 upon 100's of thousands of rounds have been launched with them.

I have over 8K rounds on my ARGold trigger, with no issues whatsoever.

Thrifty tip: if money is an issue (or you are just cheap like me) put the "good" trigger in your long range/varmint AR lower, and then just swap uppers.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ernest said:


> *I hear they are nice buy nobody can vouch for reliability.*
> 
> Huh? People are winning matches with them. 100 upon 100's of thousands of rounds have been launched with them.
> 
> ...


I run Geissele in all my ARs. I am not criticizing AR Gold triggers. The issue I have heard is much the same as the McCormick trigger. They are great triggers but don't hold up over time. I am not saying that. I am saying that I have heard that.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have a Jewell on my old Colt HBAR, and a RRA 2 stage on my RRA Predator. I can't tell any difference between them other than with the Jewell you can adjust the takeup tension on the first stage. Break and travel are so close to identical I can't tell any difference. Never shot a Geiselle to compare though.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

andre3k said:


> RRA triggers aren't known for their longevity. They work good when they work but once that metal wears down you have a non functioning weapon. Its a pretty well documented issue.


Does this reliability issue apply to their original lower builds on their operator and tactical rifles, or is this issue regarding the RRA drop in 2 stage match triggers?


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I LOVE my RRA triggers. I would not ever change them... many thousands of rounds through both. No problems whatsoever...


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Does this reliability issue apply to their original lower builds on their operator and tactical rifles, or is this issue regarding the RRA drop in 2 stage match triggers?


The two stage drop in triggers.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I too have a RRA Operator with the 2 stage match trigger. I have never shot a rifle with a high end trigger other than a timney, so I cant say anything about the other brands mentioned. 

I like the rra 2 stage for what it is. I am sure my groups would improve with a better trigger, but its just fine for what I do. No complaints with it, and the price is right. 

Not to hijack, but the guys who said they replaced the rail and gas block on their operators, can you post links to the parts you bought? Maybe pictures of the finished product? I have been wanting to swap that heavy thing out, but cant decide what would look good on it.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Chase4556 said:


> I too have a RRA Operator with the 2 stage match trigger. I have never shot a rifle with a high end trigger other than a timney, so I cant say anything about the other brands mentioned.
> 
> I like the rra 2 stage for what it is. I am sure my groups would improve with a better trigger, but its just fine for what I do. No complaints with it, and the price is right.
> 
> Not to hijack, but the guys who said they replaced the rail and gas block on their operators, can you post links to the parts you bought? Maybe pictures of the finished product? I have been wanting to swap that heavy thing out, but cant decide what would look good on it.


I replaced the Operator's rail and front sight/gas block combo with a Bravo Company Manufacturing 15 inch Keymod rail, commonly known as BCM KMR. I replaced the front sight/gas block with a low profile gas block. I will post a pic during my lunch hour.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I replaced the Operator's rail and front sight/gas block combo with a Bravo Company Manufacturing 15 inch Keymod rail, commonly known as BCM KMR. I replaced the front sight/gas block with a low profile gas block. I will post a pic during my lunch hour.


Wanting to do the same thing to my stag. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

You can find the 2SG on sale at times for $130ish. I would think it's better than the rra


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> Wanting to do the same thing to my stag. Looking forward to pics.


----------

